# Coral Sale!!!



## Maple Reef Aquatics (Sep 14, 2008)

We are clearing out ALL our corals as we are heading in a new direction!

ALL our corals are $35 each or 3 for 100!

We have lots of large colonies and some XXL...ALL $35 EACH! Over 100 to choose from!

WAIT...THERE'S MORE!!!!!

Only for 1 week.....if you buy 3 Corals, you get a FAVIA (Watermelon Red and Green) Coral for only $20. (While Supplies last. No substitutes) That's a $40 saving.

We are by appointment only!​Maple Reef Aquatics
(416) 993-1100
www.maplereefaquatics.com
Ajax, Ontario


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

might hear from me next week, depends if I get another tank *crosses fingers*


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ohjohoh i soooo want to go lol
Anyone wanna go splits ??? thats if constantine dont mind


----------



## Maple Reef Aquatics (Sep 14, 2008)

Don't mind what you do Blossom. I only have Sunday available for the weekend.


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

Are the pictures on your website updated?

Can you post some pics? 

eg red green watermelon

or some of the 100 corals

If not on the website can you do it here?

please and thanks...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

findingnemo said:


> If not on the website can you do it here?


I believe there are some pics up on the website.

Although, I would also be interested in some sort of list of species/common names.

Do you have any pipe organ coral, branching montipora or birds nest in stock? I'd be interested in these


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

those same pics have been there for a while, thats why i was asking.


----------



## Maple Reef Aquatics (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Yes it's true..our website is outdated, but we are moving in a new direction which is keeping us busy. For this we appoligize.

As for taking pictures, we have at this point 75 corals left and are selling at a fast pace. It does not make sense for us to take pictures of coral that will most likely be sold as soon as they are listed.

I have only some spots open this weekend for appointments, and they are on Friday between 2 and 4 pm, and Sunday between 2 and 5 pm.

For the corals we are selling NO ONE can match our prices. 

We have lots of Brains, SPS, Zoos, LPS, Mushrooms, Leathers, etc.

We are not always on the net, so please call if you have any questions.

Cheers
Constantine
(416) 993-1100


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

pm sent ...............

See you at 230 tomorrow Woohooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

You were awesome again !!!!!!!!!!!!constantine ..............
I just wish i had more cash and bigger tanks   
Thanks again!!!!!!
D
so sad to see you with no more corals ....now what am i going to do lolol


----------

